# Photoshop:: Image Effect: Autumn Leaves!



## goobimama (Nov 11, 2005)

I donâ€™t have to explain. Its all in the title. Take a picture and turn it into one that was clicked in Autumnâ€¦

Step 1: Fire up Photoshop and open your image. Make sure you have some trees in the picture, green trees preferably.

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/6903/autumn09qg.th.jpg

Step 2: Duplicate the Background Layer (Ctrl+J)

Step 3: With the Background Copy Layer selected, go to Image > Adjustments > Channel Mixer.

*img435.imageshack.us/img435/616/autumn12ib.jpg

Reduce the â€œBlueâ€? to -200%. Keep the Red at 100%. Increase the Green to whatever is right. I hit the sweet spot at about 116%. 

You are done. But if you want to give it a half-autumn look, then follow on.

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/5980/autumn29lf.jpg

Step 4: Go to Layer > Add Vector Mask > Reveal All. There is also a add layer mask button at the bottom left of the layers palette.

Step 5: Then press â€œDâ€? to reset your colour palette. Go to Filter > Render > Clouds. This will give a half green, half yellow look.

If you feel there is too much of green after giving the clouds filter, change our background colour from â€œBlackâ€? to â€œGreyâ€?.

*img435.imageshack.us/img435/6815/autumn38sf.th.jpg
*img435.imageshack.us/img435/3586/autumnblog7bo.th.jpg


----------



## Charley (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice one m8. I have started working on Photoshop.


----------



## Chirag (Nov 11, 2005)

Goobi u rock. I luv ur tutorials.Post more tuts.


----------



## gycapri (Nov 11, 2005)

i also started photoshop after seeing u goobi around 4 months before !!!

dude post more tutes !!!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 11, 2005)

(sniff!)...(Goobimama wipes away a tear)...

well you guys gotta keep the beautiful comments coming...


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 11, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> (sniff!)...(Goobimama wipes away a tear)...
> 
> well you guys gotta keep the beautiful comments coming...


gr8 tutorial goobi, hey any site where i can get good favicons for my site or build a good logo??


----------



## olly (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice work once again Buddy.


----------

